# Need a help about JD 5045D,s Gear Timing



## tuxracer85 (Oct 22, 2014)

i have a John Deere 5045D tractor . i just changed Liners & Pistons but unfortunately just forgot to make a mark in gears so can any one give a advice about Crankshaft , Camshaft, injection pump gears combination (in pictures)... Power Tech 2.9L engine 

Thanks in advance ..


----------

